# Carp pic.



## Phil The Thrill




----------



## Duckslayer100

Awesome work, Can't wait to get out myself. When I do nodak will be the first to know :beer:


----------



## born2hunt02

Way to start off the season.


----------



## sierra03

MOcarp is probably wondering why you didnt lay those carp on the euro-pad. They must be frightened.

Anyways...What are the restrictions to bowfishing in ND? Can you pretty much go anywhere to shoot them? Any legal limit or seasons?? Any special license?


----------



## Duckslayer100

I made a sticky of the regs. Check 'em out!


----------



## duckduck...goose!

nice fish :beer: :sniper:


----------



## duckduck...goose!

do you eat the fish?or controll the population?


----------



## duckbuster434

Me and a buddy just went out tonight and speared 22 carp in a little pond that was only about 1 foot deep where the river had came up this spring and trapped the carp. THe biggest was about 10 pounds.


----------



## Duckslayer100

> Author Message
> duckbuster434 Posted: Sun Jul 23, 2006 12:23 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Me and a buddy just went out tonight and speared 22 carp in a little pond that was only about 1 foot deep where the river had came up this spring and trapped the carp. THe biggest was about 10 pounds.


Whereabouts you from? All the water is pretty much dried up around here except for the river.


----------



## Darkmarker

Why are you still fishing with bows and arrows when the rest of civilisation is fishing for carp with rod and line and enjoying the sport whilst respecting the fish they catch ?


----------



## Burly1

I respect each and every carp I kill, old thing. They are respected as superior fertilizer for the garden, don't you know! :lol: Burl


----------



## Plainsman

Darkmarker said:


> Why are you still fishing with bows and arrows when the rest of civilisation is fishing for carp with rod and line and enjoying the sport whilst respecting the fish they catch ?


Anyway you can get rid of them is a service to the native animals in the ecosystem. They stir up sediments that settle on the eggs of native fish, and aquatic macro invertebrates. These eggs can not tolerate sediment deposition and do not hatch. Native fish species suffer, their food resources are reduced, water clarity is poor, need I list more? In this area of North America they are considered worse than just a nuisance. They exist at the detriment of our native species.


----------



## Duckslayer100

I'm glad there are plenty of people on my side! :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

Darkmarker said:


> Why are you still fishing with bows and arrows when the rest of civilisation is fishing for carp with rod and line and enjoying the sport whilst respecting the fish they catch ?


 wat are you with peta or something :******: we enjoy every last min of bowfishin and they make good trapping bait


----------



## Darkmarker

Hi trapper,

definitely no fan of peta m8, they are the same sh1t ***** who think paedophiles shouldn't be harmed !

I don't agree that carp are vermin, your predator population may even benefit from the fry they produce, if you enjoy killing vermin with your bow good, if you enjoy killing as part of a quota / management plan for species like deer etc. no problem no worries.

If you wander through the countryside killing anything that moves 'just for the hell of it' get a life or a front lobal labotamy or do something useful like pack yourself to Iraq and find a ******* (insurgent male of fighting age) to work out your frustrated killer instict on.

Dark


----------



## Bauer

Darkmarker.

Here in ND our lakes are filled with these things, we have annual shoots each year just to control the population of these things. One of the ones we have on a lake close to where I am from, they harvest over a thousand fish, none to be eaten, just taken out of the lake. As you said in your original post, being so "primitive" as to use a bow to harvest these has become a popular way of doing it. Many times the shoots offer pretty decent prizes. Anything to get people interested in helping rid us of the problems they induce onto our lake ecosystems.

Even though there are so many, few are caught via fishing rod so what other way to do it.

I dont mean to sound rough, I just wanted to let you know. As they say, a person learns something new everyday. :beer:


----------



## Bauer

Found this article, well worth the read.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/valleyoutdoors125.php


----------



## Duckslayer100

Let's keep it civil guys.

Darkmarker,

I understand the UK mentality for carp. Over there carp are considered worth keeping. Around here, however, there are far more of a nuisance than they are worth. Until they change the laws (which, if you talk to a game and fish officer, they wont) then I guess we'll change our methods. But for now, come spring, I'll shoot carp until my arm falls off. I do it every year and there are just as many or more the next. Sure don't seem to be hurting their population any.

Shoot straight. :sniper:


----------



## Forstner

Im 15!! just started last year when i was 14! you should have seen my face when i stuck my first fish!! i took a hour and a half to find a goodfish in a flooded field along the minnesota to shoot!! its officialy my 2nd fav. thing to do,right after duckhunting!! im hooked on it and i cant wait to start this year!!! i dont see anything wrong with bowfishing! i think that if we didnt shoot them that our native fish that we like to catch with a rod and reel would be in VERY low numbers!! i think its good that there are bowfishing contests and people who just like to shoot them for sport, or even for food!! i know many guys who eat carp!!....like i said..i dont see anything wrong with bowfishing!!


----------



## goosehunter20

"Over there carp are considered worth keeping. Around here, however, there are far more of a nuisance than they are worth. Until they change the laws (which, if you talk to a game and fish officer, they wont) then I guess we'll change our methods. But for now, come spring, I'll shoot carp until my arm falls off. I do it every year and there are just as many or more the next. Sure don't seem to be hurting their population any."

I agree most of the carp i shoot get fed to my cats


----------

